# Death curl or molting?



## OxDionysus (Jul 30, 2008)

what do you guys think? Been like this for over a day


----------



## Aurelia (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks like a death curl to me but I could be wrong...It might have died while trying to molt. Why do you have it on bark chips?


----------



## OxDionysus (Jul 30, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> That looks like a death curl to me but I could be wrong...It might have died while trying to molt. Why do you have it on bark chips?


Its not on bark chips lol, it's a small T on potting soil.  that's a gatorade cap next to it, that's how small it is.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 30, 2008)

How long has it been like that?


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 30, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's not in the exact same position in both pictures, right?
It looks like a T that has just come out of its old skin, but then the fangs are not white. Aurelia may be right... What species is it btw? If a spider molts next to the water dish that may indicate that the humidity is low for it.
Over a day? Doesn't sound good for a small spider... Have you tried to touch it with something soft gently?


----------



## OxDionysus (Jul 30, 2008)

the first picture I just took a min ago, the second one was last night. It hasn't molted since I had it so I figured it was just molting. but this morning it's not moving at all and legs are all curled up. I never seen a T in a death curl before but I imagine this is what it would look like? 

I think it is a Chilean flame but not sure. The pet store girl told me it is a dwarf T and was full grown.


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 30, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's not in the exact same position in both pictures, right?
> It looks like a T that has just come out of its old skin, but then the fangs are not white. Aurelia may be right... What species is it btw? If a spider molts next to the water dish that may indicate that the humidity is low for it.
> Over a day? Doesn't sound good for a small spider... Have you tried to touch it with something soft gently?


could of be, then fangs would be white
this tarantula dont look like its just molted


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Jul 30, 2008)

Over a day? Doesn't sound good for a small spider... Have you tried to touch it with something soft gently?[/QUOTE]

Try Zoltan's advise. If it's in the same stage (position) come tomorrow, sorry.

Hope it recovers, keep us posted. 

Fredster
Lean, not as mean
Still US Marine!


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 30, 2008)

It's 100% death curl.

If it's not moving, it's probably dead.  If you think it's still alive, get it in an ICU as soon as possible.


----------



## OxDionysus (Jul 30, 2008)

xhexdx said:


> It's 100% death curl.
> 
> If it's not moving, it's probably dead.  If you think it's still alive, get it in an ICU as soon as possible.


If I put it in ICU do I leave it on its back or right side it up?


----------



## Newyork (Jul 30, 2008)

Question: I thought death curl was not upsidedown. Am I confused?

Admittedly that spider looks bad to me. Looks like it's having a bad molt or had one and died. Is it still moving?


----------



## SNAFU (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's my "ancient" MM G.Rosea when he died during an atempted last molt. You can see his hooks, I thought he had one more molt in him but he never made it past this position. At the end of the 2nd day I spritzed him with the water bottle and no reaction at all. Picked him up and he was gone but his legs were all splayed out. 






 Yours may still have a spark left yet. It could'nt hurt to try an ICU. Good luck.


----------



## Crazy0monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

T's dont natrualy die on there back(so iv been told) So most likley it was trying to molt and just failed i suppose. Stuff like this happens and it sucks. Only thing to do now is move on and try your luck with a new t.


----------



## K1j1m (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine was in that position once.  I put it in an ICU, ran the shower one so it got steamy in it, and then i put a drop or two of water on its fangs.  Did this every day for a week and it eventualy went back to normal.


----------



## ryan2_2cool (Jul 31, 2008)

K1j1m said:


> Mine was in that position once.  I put it in an ICU, ran the shower one so it got steamy in it, and then i put a drop or two of water on its fangs.  Did this every day for a week and it eventualy went back to normal.


Whats an ICU?


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 31, 2008)

ryan2_2cool said:


> Whats an ICU?


Icu is when you put a t in a container full of wet paper towels. use a kinda large deli cup with damp paper towels it possibly could help it.


----------



## K1j1m (Jul 31, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> Icu is when you put a t in a container full of wet paper towels. use a kinda large deli cup with damp paper towels it possibly could help it.


What he said.  I just made sure that the humidity was high and it was warm.


----------



## OxDionysus (Jul 31, 2008)

I have it in ICU and keeping it moist, I think it's legs moved a bit but I am not sure if maybe my eyes were playing tricks on me. If it came back that would make me so happy! he was my favorite T. It was a mature T so maybe it was just his time to go


----------



## OxDionysus (Aug 1, 2008)

Well It's official. He is dead...


----------



## aluras (Aug 1, 2008)

it dont look good, I hope im wrong but looks like ¨the curl¨, keep us posted,,,


----------

